# Cupcakes! :3



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Talk about cupcakes in this thread xD

I don't really eat them (i work on eating healthy) but i like how pretty and cute they can look x3 The idea of them is fun to me, even if they're not very healthy to consume in reality. Having dreams about them could be fun too! :) really girly xD

I feel like making girly threads because of some fancy super girly tumblr blog i found today lol that blog lead me to getting overwhelmed by putting perfume right on my nose though....>___<;;; ahhh i'm pretty easy going about it but ALACK ALAY all the same~


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

I made no-bake cookies today? is that close enough...


----------

